# Community Posts Open Letters To WotC About New OGL



## Art Waring

#Opendnd Open Letter.

Due to recent leaks from multiple sources, which have been confirmed by kickstarter, & also confirmed by Griffon's Saddlebag, many 3pp publishers, as well as a wide spectrum of content creators are delaying their D&D projects until further notice is given regarding the 1.1 OGL.

Furthermore, many 3pp publishers have already invested a significant amount of time & resources into developing new games using the 1.0a OGL, and are faced with potential loss that cannot be easily recouped.

Dungeons & Dragons Community Holds Breath as Wotc Prepares New OGL.

-Quoted from the article:


> "I have a Kickstarter that's very nearly ready to launch, but my finger's hovering over the button because I don't want to publish it under OGL 1.1," said E.R.F. Jordan, a well-known, Ennie Award-nominated designer told ComicBook.com. "I'm worried the new license will drop partway through the Kickstarter and include some ridiculous terms that I can't agree to, and I'll have to abandon the project and all the art and writing I've sunk into it." Jordan told ComicBook.com that she's put $1,200 into the project for commissioned artwork already on top of the hundreds of hours of unpaid work she's put in.




While wotc may not pay much attention to forums, hopefully they will have to address this issue directly if more people show that they are unhappy with the new terms of the leaked 1.1 OGL.

3pp Publishers should be paying attention to the fact that industry luminaries like Ryan Dancey and Owen K.C. Stephens have made public statements here on the forum this weekend. This issue may not affect players directly, but it does effect the health of the game if content creators are forced underneath the sword of Domacles. This will have a significant impact on the entire ttrpg industry, from Paizo/ Pathfinder to 5e to OSR to games that use the OGL but are using their own ruleset.

Not to mention that the more action we take now, the more likely they will do something to address the growing concerns within the community.

The petition can be signed anonymously if you want so you are not putting anything at stake by signing up. Signing a petition would also go a long way to show that the 3pp community is unified against this latest development, and united for the future of an open gaming community and ttrpg's going forward.

Thank you for your time and your consideration.

I don't have any affiliation with any of the petitions or the Open Dnd website, I am an independent content creator who is advocating for equality within the gaming community.

#opendnd #dnd #ogl #opengaming

EDIT: --->
This is a Plus [+] thread.
This thread IS NOT here for folks to argue if they are still on the fence, or are taking a stance in favor of wotc's new license, or that the leak isn't confirmed, because it has been confirmed by multiple sources now, including the Director of Games Jon Ritter of Kickstarter, who has confirmed with his own words that the new royalty rates are indeed true.

Link to the thread discussing the Kickstarter announcement.



> "Kickstarter was contacted after WoTC decided to make OGL changes, so we felt the best move was to advocate for creators, which we did. Managed to get lower % plus more being discussed. No hidden benefits / no financial kickbacks for KS. This is their license, not ours, obviously."            -Jon Ritter of Kickstarter


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

The final OGL 1.1 hasn’t been released and there’s already a petition it needs change?


----------



## Art Waring

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> The final OGL 1.1 hasn’t been released and there’s already a petition it needs change?



It was leaked by a journalist, and the facts they revealed (such as royalty rates of 25%, or just 20% for kickstarter) were confirmed by the head of kickstarter.

In his words:


> "Kickstarter was contacted after WoTC decided to make OGL changes, so we felt the best move was to advocate for creators, which we did. Managed to get lower % plus more being discussed. No hidden benefits / no financial kickbacks for KS. This is their license, not ours, obviously."            -Jon Ritter of Kickstarter


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

Last night I read it was still a version from early December, not a confirmed final.


----------



## mamba

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> The final OGL 1.1 hasn’t been released and there’s already a petition it needs change?



given what we know, it does


----------



## mamba

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> Last night I read it was still a version from early December, not a confirmed final.



if you think the final will be substantially better, or even assume we do not know whether it will, I got a bridge to sell you…


----------



## Rabulias

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> Last night I read it was still a version from early December, not a confirmed final.



If the OGL 1.1 has changed for the better since then this may be a minor waste of time.

If not, the sooner WotC hears a message the more chance (however slight) they will change it. I doubt they will, but it is harder for companies to change things once they release something as "final."


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

mamba said:


> given what we know, it does



What we _know_ is way down the chain of a game of telephone.

People confirming they have seen the leaked version. No evidence the leaked version is the one that will be presented on the 13th.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

Rabulias said:


> If the OGL 1.1 has changed for the better since then this may be a minor waste of time.
> 
> If not, the sooner WotC hears a message the more chance (however slight) they will change it. I doubt they will, but it is harder for companies to change things once they release something as "final."



I agree. I also think the only voices that matter to bean counters and shareholder-capitalists at Hasbro are the responses of major 3rd party publishers.


----------



## Deset Gled

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> The final OGL 1.1 hasn’t been released and there’s already a petition it needs change?




While the fire is not yet visible, the amount of smoke is concerning enough to convince some people to leave the building. Anyone who chooses to stay at this point is advised to note the nearest emergency exit and review their safety plan.


----------



## Art Waring

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> What we _know_ is way down the chain of a game of telephone.
> 
> People confirming they have seen the leaked version. No evidence the leaked version is the one that will be presented on the 13th.



I have updated the OP, showing my sources of the leak confirmation, please see the updates to the OP.


----------



## Umbran

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> Last night I read it was still a version from early December, not a confirmed final.




Yes, but in that document, it was stated that from the time the license was revealed, creators would have _one week_ to decide if they were going to use the new license.  By the time it is officially released, it would likely be too late to negotiate changes.

So, yes, there's a petition now, against the things we have seen, so the thing never gets released in that form.

In addition, this is  {+} thread.  If you are not on board with the basic premise, take that idea to a different discussion.


----------



## Rabulias

FYI, there are two other petitions on change.org for this:

Sign the Petition (currently leading with 739 signers)

Sign the Petition (62 signers)


----------



## Art Waring

Rabulias said:


> FYI, there are two other petitions on change.org for this:
> 
> Sign the Petition (currently leading with 739 signers)
> 
> Sign the Petition (62 signers)



Thank you! I will update the OP with the additional petitions.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

Umbran said:


> In addition, this is  {+} thread.  If you are not on board with the basic premise, take that idea to a different discussion.



That’s fair, but in a defense it was turned into a [+] thread in an update after I posted.


----------



## mamba

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> What we _know_ is way down the chain of a game of telephone.



no it isn’t, we have excerpts, but granted this is no a ‘we’ as it does not include you


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Mod Note:*

Digs and parting shots should not have a place in a [+] thread.  Conduct yourselves accordingly or be removed from the discussion.


----------



## Art Waring

Just wanted to say thank to everyone who signed the petition! The top petition is currently counting at over 1862 signatures and going up every minute.


----------



## Reynard

It should be a petition to drop it, and even then it doesn't matter. WotC has shown us what they think of the OGL and the Open Gaming ecosystem. Unless there is a major leadership change, we have to assume that is their agenda going forward, no matter what backpedaling they do in the immediate future.


----------



## Art Waring

Reynard said:


> It should be a petition to drop it, and even then it doesn't matter. WotC has shown us what they think of the OGL and the Open Gaming ecosystem. Unless there is a major leadership change, we have to assume that is their agenda going forward, no matter what backpedaling they do in the immediate future.



I agree completely, that they are probably moving forward regardless, but I at least have to try something, rather than sit by and watch the scorched earth policy unfold.


----------



## dave2008

Reynard said:


> It should be a petition to drop it, and even then it doesn't matter. WotC has shown us what they think of the OGL and the Open Gaming ecosystem. Unless there is a major leadership change, we have to assume that is their agenda going forward, no matter what backpedaling they do in the immediate future.



Yes, that is why the only thing that will bring me back to WotC at this point, I think, is an update to the OGL that adds the words "irrevocable" or "non-revocable" or something equally air tight. This whole thing has left a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## payn

/signed


----------



## Swarmkeeper

/signed


----------



## Art Waring

The OP has been updated to include the most relevant petition (the #opendnd open letter), while removing any petitions linked to questionable sources.


----------



## dave2008

@Morrus, may I suggest putting this thread or at least this petition on the front page.  This is to important to be buried in the general news IMO. Over 4000 people have signed, including quite a few 3PP.


----------



## EzekielRaiden

Signed. Here's hoping WotC hears the message.


----------



## Plokman

Signed, sealed, deliver! I'm not a Hasbro! 

The money crap is why I am abandoning all but a select toy companies and starting my own, A.C. Gilbert said it best "Magic and toys can often do more than surgery or pills for a sick child, it can bring them hope!" Dash Terrier Creations is going to start small, but when it is big no boot licking money wanting schemer will advise me to change a tack to more money cheaper product!

Only those who believe in the greatest phrase Einstein said "Imagination is more important than knowledge" will lead my board and only the ones I truly trust will get into my higher  departments.

Damn it it is not the Pop Culture we have made but will make that is important! A bill of monetary value is worthless to the dead. But watching over all futures is worth everything to a man, woman or what you call yourself to see grow from that window in heaven.

Oh and I said certain franchises and companies above, Mattel will get not a penny from me on anything save Hot wheels and Matchbox toy cars until they cancel all engines go and bring back "Thomas and Friends!"


----------



## Ghal Maraz

Art Waring said:


> ... like Ryan Dancey and Owen K.C. Stevens ...




Owen K.C. *Stephens*


----------



## Bitbrain

Signed.


----------



## Nikosandros

I don't much believe in online petition, but I've signed it. Unless I missed them (entirely possible), there are none of the bigger companies among the signatories.


----------



## BrassDragon

Signed... online petitions are unlikely to sway but Hasbro BUT if enough people sign, that may fuel the news cycle surrounding this debacle which is worthwhile to keep up the pressure.


----------



## Dreamscape

Nikosandros said:


> I don't much believe in online petition, but I've signed it. Unless I missed them (entirely possible), there are none of the bigger companies among the signatories.



That's fine, WotC already knows who the big ones are. This will help them find the small ones.


----------



## Plokman

Might of been hasty, I accidentally uh sent my name twice I thought it was a glitch so only one example of Joseph Tripp Nimmo should be on this. Sorry my dad also signed as he know DnD is cool.


----------



## Mike Myler

so many people signed that it broke, I think


----------



## wingsandsword

AdmundfortGeographer said:


> I agree. I also think the only voices that matter to bean counters and shareholder-capitalists at Hasbro are the responses of major 3rd party publishers.



The thing is, that attitude really, REALLY misjudges the gaming community.

I'm sure this is an outgrowth of that shareholder's conference call last year that was reported on, where a Hasbro exec said "D&D is under-monetized", and they're trying to find ways to extract more money from it.

. . .but they're doing it in the most ham-fisted, inept, tone-deaf way that reflects no knowledge of the field.  This sounds all like some exec with an MBA but zero knowledge of gaming going "Companies are making add-ons to our products, or even competing products, from a license we put out?  Revoke that license and replace it with one where we get royalties!"

They've got no clue how the OGL has helped the hobby grow over the last 22+ years, and just want to be able to tout the money coming in from those royalty clauses (or from contracts signed with 3pp's) as accomplishments to help them get promoted in the corporate hierarchy.

. . .and the long term damage it does to the industry is something they don't care about both because it won't really show until after they're on to another job, and because it can't be as easily quantified.


----------



## bedir than

There's several people who have written official 5e material on the list. 

One of the harns of 1.1 is that it shrinks the incubation of future talent.

One of the 5 lead designers came directly to that role from a 3pp. Multiple other designers came from 3pp. Almost all of the editors do full time work at 3pp.

Names like that showing up these lists, and the thousands of others will have their personal development hamstrung are a long term issue that the creator of 1.1 clearly didn't account for


----------



## Cyriande

Disclaimer: I know very little about how small publishers work and the margins they have to operate under. I assume they can be razor thin so any amount of time not gaining revenue and having to come up with new material out of the blue may be difficult and have major ramifications on their business. I've also despised DnD and it's model for the last few years. That said:

As much as I recognize it really sucks these other companies have employees who need jobs and this may hurt those people I am hoping they are able to shift. A part of me thinks DnD and WotC's steam engine needs to be knocked down a peg and hope if they go through with this it is. This could be an opportunity for other games to flourish and get content from publishers who's whole platform is all 5e compatible. Since the OGL has raised the whole hobby up maybe that momentum will stay if DnD is removed as the favorite and the community can bring more games to the front. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Bravesteel25

Mike Myler said:


> View attachment 271785
> 
> so many people signed that it broke, I think



Yeah, I tried to go sign it and couldn't.


----------



## Dausuul

It auto-signed me as soon as I filled in the information, with the result that some wrong autofilled data is now on the petition. Anyone know if there's a way to undo my signature and re-do it with the correct data?


----------



## Porridge

Here's another open letter on change.org, that is still working, and has even more signatures:

OGL Letter

EDIT: Or perhaps this should be posted at the top of its own thread, to maximize visibility?


----------



## Dire Bare

#OpenDND
					






					www.opendnd.games
				




The #OpenDnD petition is working again (for me, at least), so if you tried before and couldn't . . . . sign now!


----------



## Art Waring

Dire Bare said:


> #OpenDND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opendnd.games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #OpenDnD petition is working again (for me, at least), so if you tried before and couldn't . . . . sign now!



confirmed, the petition in working again for me as well here in the UK.


----------



## Bravesteel25

Art Waring said:


> confirmed, the petition in working again for me as well here in the UK.



Awesome, I was abled to sign it now. Thanks for the heads up, both of you.


----------



## timbannock

Porridge said:


> Here's another open letter on change.org, that is still working, and has even more signatures:
> 
> OGL Letter
> 
> EDIT: Or perhaps this should be posted at the top of its own thread, to maximize visibility?



It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.


----------



## JonM

Signed.


----------



## Art Waring

Porridge said:


> Here's another open letter on change.org, that is still working, and has even more signatures:
> 
> OGL Letter
> 
> EDIT: Or perhaps this should be posted at the top of its own thread, to maximize visibility?



the change.org search for the various OGL petitions are linked in the very top post by Morrus I think. I had it posted in my OP but it was brought to my attention that one of the petitions was started by a bad actor in the community and it was recommended that I remove it.


----------



## Alzrius

timbannock said:


> It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.



Some things are bad enough that they require joining hands with people (whose values) you find repugnant.


----------



## Staffan

Deleted


----------



## Knightfall

signed.


----------



## Henadic Theologian

timbannock said:


> It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.




 If en


timbannock said:


> It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.




 "If an enemy and an ally tell him this he'll have to listen" General Martok.


----------



## Greg K

signed the openDND letter


----------



## Art Waring

The #opendnd petition has reached over 15,700 signatures! Thats over ten thousand signatures in a single day. Thank you to everyone for showing their support & thank you to all the amazing 3pp publishers that support an open gaming community.


----------



## Plokman

Alzrius said:


> Some things are bad enough that they require joining hands with people (whose values) yoell him this he'll have to listen" General Martok.



The enemy of my enemy is my friend, for now.


----------



## Jack Daniel

It's up to 26,500 signatories now…


----------



## doctorbadwolf

timbannock said:


> It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.



Who’s the bad actor?


----------



## timbannock

doctorbadwolf said:


> Who’s the bad actor?



James Desborough, creator of one of the bigger change.org petitions linked earlier.


----------



## bedir than

timbannock said:


> James Desborough, creator of one of the bigger change.org petitions linked earlier.



Yes, a lot of the people who insisted that D&D shouldn't welcome all are using this moment to try to destroy it


----------



## Eubani

I can see from Wotc point of view that the current OGL allows for direct competitors to parasite off their work. So my question is there a way to alter the license so that you can protect the "small guy" but do away with such garbage like NFT's and do away with competitors that take away customers and make large sums off their work like Paizo. I would be happy to see an OGL that aid those who add to D&D and shanks competitors, they are a business after all. As for royalties I see no wrong with get a portion from free riders that make a lot but it should be off profit over the limit not gross.

I also don't understand the hate of a company trying to make money ie the reason for them to exist. Monetization can mean many things like new merchandise lines such as clothing, accessories, etc. There is too much the sky is fall over something as natural as a company wanting to make money.


----------



## Ondath

timbannock said:


> It's a rough day when we find ourselves teaming up with some of the bad actors in the community to raise our collective voices.



Yeah, people like Macris and Desborough seem to use this as an opportunity to get themselves back into the scene, but I hope people will be wiser.

Also worrying is the risk that WotC goes "The people who oppose OGL v1.1 do so because they don't like the hateful conduct clause we added! Look at the signatories of this petition!" and try to do a smear campaign on everyone.

To be fair, if they do that then I will never lay my hand on anything WotC related even if they make a complete 180 on everything and solidify the OGL.


----------



## Art Waring

Eubani said:


> I can see from Wotc point of view that the current OGL allows for direct competitors to parasite off their work. So my question is there a way to alter the license so that you can protect the "small guy" but do away with such garbage like NFT's and do away with competitors that take away customers and make large sums off their work like Paizo. I would be happy to see an OGL that aid those who add to D&D and shanks competitors, they are a business after all. As for royalties I see no wrong with get a portion from free riders that make a lot but it should be off profit over the limit not gross.
> 
> I also don't understand the hate of a company trying to make money ie the reason for them to exist. Monetization can mean many things like new merchandise lines such as clothing, accessories, etc. There is too much the sky is fall over something as natural as a company wanting to make money.



This thread is not here to discuss any of these matters, there are numerous threads already discussing these subjects.

This thread is here for the specific purpose of sharing the #opendnd petition. Please leave debates for another thread.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

timbannock said:


> James Desborough, creator of one of the bigger change.org petitions linked earlier.



Well crap. Not having any easy time finding out what his deal is, but I’ll avoid sharing the change.org petitions I guess. 


Eubani said:


> I can see from Wotc point of view that the current OGL allows for direct competitors to parasite off their work. So my question is there a way to alter the license so that you can protect the "small guy" but do away with such garbage like NFT's and do away with competitors that take away customers and make large sums off their work like Paizo. I would be happy to see an OGL that aid those who add to D&D and shanks competitors, they are a business after all. As for royalties I see no wrong with get a portion from free riders that make a lot but it should be off profit over the limit not gross.
> 
> I also don't understand the hate of a company trying to make money ie the reason for them to exist. Monetization can mean many things like new merchandise lines such as clothing, accessories, etc. There is too much the sky is fall over something as natural as a company wanting to make money.



The reason a business exists is to create a product or provide a service. 

A business whose sole purpose is profit is a leech.


----------

